# Was I In The Wrong?



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I was on this for sale for trade page on Facebook and I saw somebody posted some pictures of some English Bulldog puppies. They said I want 1,500 dollars and negotiable, but then it went down to 1,400 dollars and negotiable. I was just curious and I asked some questions, here are my questions:

1.Do the parents have any kind of titling? 

2.Do you have proof of the parents titles? 

3.Have they been health tested? 

4.Do you have proof of the parents health testing? 

5.If so, what did you check them for? 

6.Are the parents registered and will the puppies be as well? 

7.Where did you acquire the parents? 

8.How old are the puppies? 

9.How old are the parents? 

10.Why did you choose to breed this breed?

11. Are the puppies socialized? 

12.Do the parents really have solid temperament and nerve? 

13.What shots have they received, can you show me proof? 

14.Can you give me an email list of people who have bought a dog from you?

15. Why should I get a puppy from you? 

16.How many dogs do you own and how often do you breed them?

Then they replied saying that they weren't comfortable in giving me some information on their dogs' at all and they don't want to answer my questions, because I offended them. I was gonna reply " My questions weren't and aren't supposed to be causing a heated discussion. I ask those questions to all potential breeders of mine. I am trying to make sure I get what I pay for. I was in no way trying to be rude or call you a back yard breeder (which I didn't call them one at all, somebody else did though). Anyways, the post was deleted because I was being rude and was in the wrong...Are my questions considered rude? Was I in the wrong?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. You requested information in a reasonable manner. They chose not to answer you, even privately so I would take that as your answer.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

IMO, you weren't rude. I asked a gazillion questions before I got Kyleigh and I never felt I had asked the wrong question.

You got your answer about the "type of breeder" they are by their response.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> No. You requested information in a reasonable manner. They chose not to answer you, even privately so I would take that as your answer.


I think I will...People were telling me I shouldn't be rude like that. I am sitting here thinking, I don't see how my questions are rude!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> IMO, you weren't rude. I asked a gazillion questions before I got Kyleigh and I never felt I had asked the wrong question.
> 
> You got your answer about the "type of breeder" they are by their response.


Yeah, me too!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whereas I don't think your questions were rude, but I don't think it fair for you to waste the breeders time (to answer them all) if you were just 'curious'. 

You can tell a lot about a breeder by just asking a couple of the questions you posted. T


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

The only thing I could think is that maybe "Why should I get a puppy from you?" might seem a little accusatory.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

From what I know...bulldog pups should be going for way more than 1500.

So based off price, and the fact that they are advertising on facebook, I'm going to make some assumptions about the breeder. This type of breeder doesn't know much and if you throw 20 questions at them at once these people will consider you rude. At the same time...if I had something for sale and you asked me 20 questions at once I might not really want to deal with you either.

The other people calling you rude...remember 99% of people look at a puppy and go "aww how cute! I want one" they don't really care where they came from. Puppies are just cute for most people and when you start questioning something that cute you'll get that kind of response.

Sometimes you should just learn to leave these things alone and not try to prove any points. Remember its the internet...you won't get your point across in the same way you could in person.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I can see how your questions would be taken as being rude. They come accross as being asked not because you want answers, but because you are trying to out them and prove that they don't have the answers. An example, have you health tested? do you have proof? Do they have shots, do you have proof?

If you really wanted these questions answered, it would be best done in person or over the phone.

I've seen some on this site do the same thing when asking, "what did your trainer say", knowing that the person does not have a trainer. I consider that rude.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

As a reputable breeder (if)...did their FB site provide their website? If they were pro's would they not have in this day and age?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

What do you title an English Bulldogge in..... breathing exercises?


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Whereas I don't think your questions were rude, but I don't think it fair for you to waste the breeders time (to answer them all) if you were just 'curious'.
> 
> You can tell a lot about a breeder by just asking a couple of the questions you posted. T


I wasn't curious...I was actually serious....



Caledon said:


> I can see how your questions would be taken as being rude. They come accross as being asked not because you want answers, but because you are trying to out them and prove that they don't have the answers. An example, have you health tested? do you have proof? Do they have shots, do you have proof?
> 
> If you really wanted these questions answered, it would be best done in person or over the phone.
> 
> I've seen some on this site do the same thing when asking, "what did your trainer say", knowing that the person does not have a trainer. I consider that rude.


I wasn't trying to out them and I wasn't trying to prove that they don't have the answers. I didn't/don't want to do any of that...Goodness.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

gagsd said:


> What do you title an English Bulldogge in..... breathing exercises?


Wight pulling, agility, frisbee/disc, and obedience. I have seen it.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I would be truly impressed to see an English Bulldog competing!
I know the Old English Bulldogge is strong and athletic.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Caledon said:


> If you really wanted these questions answered, it would be best done in person or over the phone.


This ^^^ I also feel that without doing this over the phone, I would've felt a bit overwhelmed with the number of questions.

But there's no doubt, the questions should be answered. Just not via computer


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Well half way through the questions I would have known that you were not a serious buyer but someone who was testing me.

I would not have responded to you at all.

Too many people come on here and after a very short time become "experts" on what a "reputable breeder" is.

Then they want to save the world.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> Well half way through the questions I would have known that you were not a serious buyer but someone who was testing me.
> 
> I would not have responded to you at all.
> 
> ...


Oh. My. Goodness...I wasn't testing anybody! I haven't claimed to be an expert on what a reputable breeder is either...Next time I'll just ask for the phone number if it makes you all happy..K? K.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

RileyMay said:


> ....Are my questions considered rude? Was I in the wrong?


People only answered your question. Given the context, your post to the breeder does seem more as if you were trying to call them out, than actually ask questions.

If I were interested in a puppy, I would write and tell the breeder something about myself, what I am looking for, my lifestyle.... and then ask questions of the breeder.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok, I think OP get's the point...She just wanted a few questions answered. No biggie. Not trying to save the world or call anyone out.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm guessing you posted this on some sort of "wall" for all to see? Can you see how that comes off as rude? I mean...if they don't have an answer to even one of those questions then everyone that looks at their add is going to think bad of them.

I don't know why you're getting so defensive...I think we're just pointing out a different point of view and why some people might consider that rude. No one is calling you rude, or your intentions rude, just that over the internet it looks rude.

The problem with lists on the internet is that it looks like an interrogation. Its not a back and forth, and you're not waiting for a response to question one before asking question two and so on and so on. I'd look at it more this way, if I came up to you and just asked 10 questions without giving you the chance to respond to any of them? How would you feel? Especially if I did this to you in a public place where everyone else is looking at you/thinking about purchasing a product from you?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I probably would not have responded to your list either. 

That was a lot of questions, and at least one of them was unreasonable to ask. Breeders are busy people and they spend a LOT of time going back and forth with prospective buyers. Ask a few questions and then talk on the phone, give and take. Get a feel for the breeder. That was worse than a job application. 

Furthermore, sorry, but there is no way in the Fiery Pit, that I am going to provide personal information of my puppy buyers to complete strangers. If you want references, ask for the names of the breeder's trainer or veterinarian, but asking for a complete list of their puppy buyers' e-mail addresses is just not going to fly -- you could be a PETA person who wants to give them the old body bag via e-mail for buying a puppy from a breeder.

Part of the reason I would not respond to your questions though, is that you are likely to be a pain in the behind as an owner. You have a LOT of expectations for an eight week old bundle of fur. You sound like you were educated on a dog forum, and are now going out to get your very first whatever breed it is. Every time the thing breaks wind you are going to be switching foods and running it to the vet. You will call the breeder and and ask a bunch a questions, and then totally blow the answers off and go with whatever your buddies on line say, or with whatever the vet says. At least that is the perception from that list of questions. 

There are no perfect dogs out there, and there are no perfect owners, and there are no perfect breeders. A breeder can be happy with their pup's owner. An owner can be happy with their pup. And an owner can be happy with their breeder. But not one of them is perfect. And that test makes it look like that is what you want, perfection. I just think it is the wrong approach, especially if it was posted publicly -- that makes you really sound like a PETA or HSUS type, wanting to tear someone to pieces.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I'm guessing you posted this on some sort of "wall" for all to see? Can you see how that comes off as rude? I mean...if they don't have an answer to even one of those questions then everyone that looks at their add is going to think bad of them.
> 
> I don't know why you're getting so defensive...I think we're just pointing out a different point of view and why some people might consider that rude. No one is calling you rude, or your intentions rude, just that over the internet it looks rude.
> 
> The problem with lists on the internet is that it looks like an interrogation. Its not a back and forth, and you're not waiting for a response to question one before asking question two and so on and so on. I'd look at it more this way, if I came up to you and just asked 10 questions without giving you the chance to respond to any of them? How would you feel? Especially if I did this to you in a public place where everyone else is looking at you/thinking about purchasing a product from you?


I'm trying to not get defensive, but when I get the point people don't need to go on, and on about it. I completely understand how it sounded rude and everything now though, and the more I read my questions I can see number 14 and number 15 aren't okay to ask...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Instead of asking how many dogs the person owns, and how often he breeds them, a better question is how often do you have litters available, or how many litters do you have per year.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

selzer said:


> I probably would not have responded to your list either.
> 
> That was a lot of questions, and at least one of them was unreasonable to ask. Breeders are busy people and they spend a LOT of time going back and forth with prospective buyers. Ask a few questions and then talk on the phone, give and take. Get a feel for the breeder. That was worse than a job application.
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to come off as rude or make the wrong approach at all...


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

selzer said:


> Instead of asking how many dogs the person owns, and how often he breeds them, a better question is how often do you have litters available, or how many litters do you have per year.


Oh, so I am guessing I should of called first and told him about myself and my 3 current dogs, and then I needed to word my questions better?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

RileyMay said:


> I'm trying to not get defensive, but when I get the point people don't need to go on, and on about it. I completely understand how it sounded rude and everything now though, and the more I read my questions I can see number 14 and number 15 aren't okay to ask...


Good! By the way...this is a great thread for those who go out and get "educated" on how to figure out the right breeder and how reputable they are. I wouldn't take offense to anything said on here...its kind of a good lesson for those that read our forum, get advice, and then go on and do what you did!

I'm not sure if you remember a thread a while back where someone was saying how their "friend" was calling a breeder every month to "update" their life situation as they were planing to get a puppy a year or two from now. Then one day the breeder freaked out on this person and they were all upset about it wondering what they did wrong.

Sometimes, after reading this forum, it makes you feel like a puppy is the biggest life decision you'll ever make. Sometimes people want to know more about their breeders than the home they're planning on purchasing lol.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Good! By the way...this is a great thread for those who go out and get "educated" on how to figure out the right breeder and how reputable they are. I wouldn't take offense to anything said on here...its kind of a good lesson for those that read our forum, get advice, and then go on and do what you did!
> 
> I'm not sure if you remember a thread a while back where someone was saying how their "friend" was calling a breeder every month to "update" their life situation as they were planing to get a puppy a year or two from now. Then one day the breeder freaked out on this person and they were all upset about it wondering what they did wrong.
> 
> Sometimes, after reading this forum, it makes you feel like a puppy is the biggest life decision you'll ever make. Sometimes people want to know more about their breeders than the home they're planning on purchasing lol.


Well I am definitely learning from here, especially on this. I honestly didn't know that those questions would make me seem like a pain of a dog owner or anything. I didn't think that they'd come off rudely or I approached them wrong.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

RileyMay said:


> Well I am definitely learning from here, especially on this. I honestly didn't know that those questions would make me seem like a pain of a dog owner or anything. I didn't think that they'd come off rudely or I approached them wrong.


I think because there were so many questions it could come off as an interrogation. They were good questions though. Perhaps a better approach would be to ask the most important questions to you first. If you're satisfied with the response then ask the remaining questions in a phone call where you can converse more freely. It's hard to determine the tone of an email sometimes so perhaps he misinterpreted your intent. I think you deserve a little credit though for knowing the right things to look for in a breeder. I certainly did not when I was your age.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Pick 3-5 most important questions that you have. And e-mail the breeder and ask those questions. By the response, you will know whether or not it makes sense to give the guy a call. During the conversation, you could ask some more questions, and let them give answers to your questions without even asking them. 

It really is none of your business how many dogs he owns. Some breeders keep their dogs beyond when they are producing, some buy adults and use them, some keep pups and raise them, some rescue dogs or take back puppies that didn't work out and work with them. That number should never be used as a gage on whether or not someone is someone you want to work with. I mean, someone can have 20 dogs, but only be breeding 2-4 of them, typically once per year, another can have 9 females and breeds them twice a year. Which person would you want to deal with, the individual who has 20 dogs or the individual that has under ten? 

How many litters they have per year will prevent you from going to a large scale puppy mill (if they are honest), and it makes sense, because if for some reason this litter does not have what you want, you might want to switch your deposit to another litter, and if for some reason your puppy had a problem, you might want to understand how long it will be to get a replacement (I know we don't like to think about that). Also, one litter per year or only litter, might give you to understand how experienced or inexperienced the breeder is.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> I think because there were so many questions it could come off as an interrogation. They were good questions though. Perhaps a better approach would be to ask the most important questions to you first. If you're satisfied with the response then ask the remaining questions in a phone call where you can converse more freely. It's hard to determine the tone of an email sometimes so perhaps he misinterpreted your intent. I think you deserve a little credit though for knowing the right things to look for in a breeder. I certainly did not when I was your age.


Yes, I will now admit that I should have called and asked my most important question, told them about myself, and then proceeded to ask the rest of the questions. I can see how it came off rude now and everything.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

selzer said:


> Pick 3-5 most important questions that you have. And e-mail the breeder and ask those questions. By the response, you will know whether or not it makes sense to give the guy a call. During the conversation, you could ask some more questions, and let them give answers to your questions without even asking them.
> 
> It really is none of your business how many dogs he owns. Some breeders keep their dogs beyond when they are producing, some buy adults and use them, some keep pups and raise them, some rescue dogs or take back puppies that didn't work out and work with them. That number should never be used as a gage on whether or not someone is someone you want to work with. I mean, someone can have 20 dogs, but only be breeding 2-4 of them, typically once per year, another can have 9 females and breeds them twice a year. Which person would you want to deal with, the individual who has 20 dogs or the individual that has under ten?
> 
> How many litters they have per year will prevent you from going to a large scale puppy mill (if they are honest), and it makes sense, because if for some reason this litter does not have what you want, you might want to switch your deposit to another litter, and if for some reason your puppy had a problem, you might want to understand how long it will be to get a replacement (I know we don't like to think about that). Also, one litter per year or only litter, might give you to understand how experienced or inexperienced the breeder is.


Thanks for the information, it might sound harsh and all but I understand what you're saying, and I know now what I need to do.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Did you want an English bulldog-Rorie recently came in 2nd to an English bulldog-so you can title them It wasn't pretty (Rories leg -I mean-didn't seethe English bulldog)


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh and if you didn't actually want an English bulldog my answer would be yes


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

RileyMay said:


> Well I am definitely learning from here, especially on this. I honestly didn't know that those questions would make me seem like a pain of a dog owner or anything. I didn't think that they'd come off rudely or I approached them wrong.


If I thought you were trying to be rude or wanted to come across as a pain as a puppy buyer, I would not have responded to your post. 

I think you have read a lot on the forums and made up a list of the questions you should ask and don't want to leave anything out. Having a check list is ok, You can mark them off as you talk on the phone, but without actually making it feel like an interrogation. 

It is much better to have a few good questions, even written down, when you call, so that you can get the breeder talking. Give people enough rope and they will hang themselves and they will not be rude about it.

But shotgunning a list of questions is unlikely to get you what you want. Also, asking for proofs in your questions. I mean, ask if the sire and dam are OFA'd or A-stamped. Ask if they can e-mail the names of the sire and dam. Look them up on the OFA site. When you are there, you can ask them to see the certificates, but asking the questions, and then asking if you will be given proof -- that sounds like you were either screwed by a breeder or you expect this one to. 

Instead of asking for proof of vaccinations, ask when the pups will get their first shots. The breeder responds, say 7 weeks. Then you ask if they will go to a vet for that, or if they administer the shots themselves. If the breeder goes to the vet, ask if you will be given a shot certificate for your vet so that you don't over-vaccinate the puppy. If the breeder administers the shots themselves, ask if they can give you a copy of the shot-information with the manufacturer, dosage, etc. for your vet. 

It is GOOD if you know what you are talking about, and give them good questions, but how and when they are asked makes the difference.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

holland said:


> Oh and if you didn't actually want an English bulldog my answer would be yes





holland said:


> Did you want an English bulldog-Rorie recently came in 2nd to an English bulldog-so you can title them It wasn't pretty (Rories leg -I mean-didn't seethe English bulldog)



I do and still do want one.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

selzer said:


> If I thought you were trying to be rude or wanted to come across as a pain as a puppy buyer, I would not have responded to your post.
> 
> I think you have read a lot on the forums and made up a list of the questions you should ask and don't want to leave anything out. Having a check list is ok, You can mark them off as you talk on the phone, but without actually making it feel like an interrogation.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this, again thank you.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

First of all, are you actually looking for a Bulldog?

The questions you have are good ones and deserve answers, but you can get those questions answered in a different way....when posted in a list they way they are, it does come across like interrogation, and I didn't even think of it but when someone mentioned you might be perceived as an underground PETA activist, they made a good point.

If you are looking for a pup, have you researched bulldogs at all? If so, you should know that $1500 is about half of market value for a puppy. That right there is a red flag, as is the fact that it was posted on Facebook, and I wouldn't have read that ad any further, let alone bothered to ask any questions (unless I was trying prove something). If you are doing an internet search for breeders, you should be able to weed out the vast majority. Only when you are truly interested in a breeder should you start asking questions.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Freestep said:


> First of all, are you actually looking for a Bulldog?
> 
> The questions you have are good ones and deserve answers, but you can get those questions answered in a different way....when posted in a list they way they are, it does come across like interrogation, and I didn't even think of it but when someone mentioned you might be perceived as an underground PETA activist, they made a good point.
> 
> If you are looking for a pup, have you researched bulldogs at all? If so, you should know that $1500 is about half of market value for a puppy. That right there is a red flag, as is the fact that it was posted on Facebook, and I wouldn't have read that ad any further, let alone bothered to ask any questions (unless I was trying prove something). If you are doing an internet search for breeders, you should be able to weed out the vast majority. Only when you are truly interested in a breeder should you start asking questions.


Yeah I wasn't thinking about PETA at all either, and yes I DO want a bulldog and I have researched them!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

holland said:


> Oh and if you didn't actually want an English bulldog my answer would be yes


Thank goodness somebody finally asked that question.....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

RileyMay said:


> Oh, so I am guessing I should of called first and told him about myself and my 3 current dogs


THIS. This is what I was thinking when I read the post (and I haven't really read the entire thread). Normally when I contact a breeder, I contact them privately and tell them about me, my dogs, and what I'm looking for in a dog. Then if they think they have what I want, they can respond accordingly. I don't care about the answers to any of their questions if they aren't breeding the type of dog I'm looking for. The breeders I have purchased from have waiting lists and don't need to waste their time trying to sell me their dog. The important thing is whether the temperament and drives are a match or not. I can ask all those other details later.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I think this is a great thread. I think too many times we forget that breeders are people too, and they are business people. They are selling a product that will last 10+ years and on this forum we focus too much on getting information from them. I think if you ask these types of question, and the breeder gets "angry" or decides not to sell you a puppy...the reaction will usually be "good, they weren't good enough or they were hiding something." But what if this breeder has the lines, the mix of lines, or whatever else it is that you were looking for, and lets assume its not available anywhere else.

So everything checked out, but one or two of the questions you asked that could be in the "grey area" of what is truly important in a breeder and you get declined by that breeder for that question (like breeding one too many litters for your taste, or something of that nature). So it is quite interesting that someone like selzer is able to come on here and tell you exactly how they would feel (as a breeder) about those questions.

You know what I hope for...never even having to ask those questions. I plan on having every puppy I own come from a person I know. A person I've trained with, a person who's dogs I see very often, and a person who I would not only trust with breeding a good dog but I trust them with my current dog. Does this pretty much exclude 99% of breeders out there...yes. But I know what I'm looking for in a dog, and its not the next world champion of this or that. It's a good obedience/agility dog, and I know enough "reputable breeders" in my area to get what I want.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Liesje said:


> The breeders I have purchased from have waiting lists and don't need to waste their time trying to sell me their dog. The important thing is whether the temperament and drives are a match or not. I can ask all those other details later.


This is actually a huge point...I don't really want to see an advertisement for the puppies. I think an announcement in a local club thing is alright, but advertising over the internet for a litter is kind of crazy. You know that the breeder doesn't really have a reputation if they're having to go to those steps. I've already told the bitch owner I want my next pup out of that I want to be on the list. I really don't care who the male is either...I trust them to pick a good match. Their last litter wasn't even on the ground before all the pups were claimed. This is really what I want to see out of a breeder. HIGH demand...LOW supply.


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

I didn't know you wanted an English Bulldog?!

Okay, random question, but why are English Bulldogs normally $3,000? I don't really know anything about this breed, in particular, since I don't plan on owning one.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

sirius said:


> I didn't know you wanted an English Bulldog?!
> 
> Okay, random question, but why are English Bulldogs normally $3,000? I don't really know anything about this breed, in particular, since I don't plan on owning one.


Well, I really do!! I think it's because breeding a lone is a lot of money, and because they need to have c-sections to give birth, as well as raising it, vets, and all that stuff, and they do put a lot of time into their dogs' too.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

sirius said:


> I didn't know you wanted an English Bulldog?!
> 
> Okay, random question, but why are English Bulldogs normally $3,000? I don't really know anything about this breed, in particular, since I don't plan on owning one.


Most pregnancies are done artificially, due to their structure many of them can't breed. The puppies heads are too big for the canal, so they have to be c-sectioned out. These costs add up...especially when you don't have large litters like you can get out of bigger dogs.

Friends of mine have one, she's a great dog, and I think they're cool dogs. I just can't support what humans have done to this breed. I don't think any breed, that can't survive without human intervention should be being bred.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

martemchik said:


> This is actually a huge point...I don't really want to see an advertisement for the puppies. I think an announcement in a local club thing is alright, but advertising over the internet for a litter is kind of crazy. You know that the breeder doesn't really have a reputation if they're having to go to those steps.


Exactly. For a couple of reasons: reputable breeders don't NEED to advertise. They have earned a good reputation and their pups are in so much demand that they usually have a waiting list before they are even bred. GSDs can have large litters, and to plan a breeding without at least a few prospective buyers on the line is risky. But if the bloodlines are sought after and the pairing is intelligently done, the pups should sell themselves with nothing more than a litter announcement to the community.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

selzer said:


> I probably would not have responded to your list either.
> 
> That was a lot of questions, and at least one of them was unreasonable to ask. Breeders are busy people and they spend a LOT of time going back and forth with prospective buyers. Ask a few questions and then talk on the phone, give and take. Get a feel for the breeder. That was worse than a job application.
> 
> ...


This ^^^so many time wasters out there.

1500 is about the going rate for a pet quality bully from what I see regularly in classifieds. A lot will even come registered at that price I have noticed they seem to have flooded the market so I see prices as low as $800 now. 
Now if your looking for a breeder to have fulfilled that little shopping list of yours you better be coming with 3-4k. You get what you pay for. 

That being said a co worker of mine bought a bulldog pup from champion lines, pedigreed, registered, etc etc. The poor thing had one health issue after another until they finally just put it down. So even with that little list of yours checked off you never know.


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

RileyMay said:


> Well, I really do!! I think it's because breeding a lone is a lot of money, and because they need to have c-sections to give birth, as well as raising it, vets, and all that stuff, and they do put a lot of time into their dogs' too.





martemchik said:


> Most pregnancies are done artificially, due to their structure many of them can't breed. The puppies heads are too big for the canal, so they have to be c-sectioned out. These costs add up...especially when you don't have large litters like you can get out of bigger dogs.
> 
> Friends of mine have one, she's a great dog, and I think they're cool dogs. I just can't support what humans have done to this breed. I don't think any breed, that can't survive without human intervention should be being bred.


^ Thanks for the clarifications and I agree 100% with this!  ^


----------

